
Saudi Aramco, World's Most Profitable Company, Will Make First Public Offering - happy-go-lucky
https://www.npr.org/2019/11/03/775878235/saudi-aramco-worlds-most-profitable-company-will-make-first-public-offering
======
PaulHoule
... on the Saudi stock exchange.

